# Is cigar smoking worth dying for?



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I recently came across this youtube video:

EYE ON HEALTH / CIGAR SMOKING FACTS - YouTube

The video asked an interesting question: "Is this fad [cigar smoking] worth dying for?".


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Is crossing the street against the signal worth dying for? We do that a whole lot more then smoking.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Were all gonna die anyway so i dont mind going out all relaxed with a fine cigar in my mouth!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Is waking up in the morning and walking outside to go to work worth dying for. UV radiation from the sun causes cancer, the crap everyone has to inhale from vehicle emissions, pollutants added by manufacturing and power generation, the fumes emitted by other consumer goods. The genetic engineering of livestock as well as fruit, vegetable and grain crops is leeching right up the food chain.
Not a damn thing I can do about any of this but smoke a cigar and forget about it.

Real question should be is living outside of an air purified bubble worth dying for.


----------



## PS Rob (Aug 27, 2013)

They recently did a study at Harvard, and they found conclusive proof: 10 out of 10 people die.


Light up.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Of course not, death doesn't have to be an option. Everything in moderation.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

OH NO I SHOULD STOP RIGHT NOW WHAT THE HELL I DIDN'T KNOW ANY OF THIS. I'M A'SKEERT NOW. WOW a poll really all that's missing is the lady with the tracheotomy and the wig COME ON!! HOW is that an interesting question, the video is nothing new or INTERESTING.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Aw man, I had no idea...smoking cigars is a fad and I look stupid doing it...how could I have fallen for the hype for all these years??


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> Is waking up in the morning and walking outside to go to work worth dying for. UV radiation from the sun causes cancer, the crap everyone has to inhale from vehicle emissions, pollutants added by manufacturing and power generation, the fumes emitted by other consumer goods. The genetic engineering of livestock as well as fruit, vegetable and grain crops is leeching right up the food chain.
> Not a damn thing I can do about any of this but smoke a cigar and forget about it.
> 
> Real question should be is living outside of an air purified bubble worth dying for.


Don't forget that cosmic rays can cause damage to genetic material!! Ahhhh!!!! Better put that purified bubble in a lead box!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL!!!

Too funny right there. Maybe they should look into the way food is processed and leave cigars alone. Chickens and Cows living in their own shit will get us a hell of a lot faster than a cigar!

Smoke on brothers, smoke on.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> Don't forget that cosmic rays can cause damage to genetic material!! Ahhhh!!!! Better put that purified bubble in a lead box!


LOL, then you die from lead poisoning!

The species Homosapien is a strange beast. We caused our own demise the minute we stopped being hunter/gatherers and went to being civilized. Another fad that is killing people is bottled water. Leaving it in plastic and in the car to get heated before consuming causes cancer. Thinking about it Ive never known anyone personally that died from cancer related to smoking either cigarettes or cigars. Lost two friends last year to cancer, one was breast cancer, the other leukemia. They both lead very healthy lifestyles, didn't smoke or drink. My great grandmother died at 114. She smoked lucky strike non filter cigarettes for the majority of her adult life. I remember as a teen some of my family ragging her about it and after she told them to kiss her ass she lit up using a candle off of her 100th birthday cake. She lived a very ordinary life in the backwoods of Kentucky. Old house, no running water or electricity...totally off the grid. She never shopped at a grocery store ever. She had her own garden and livestock, chickens etc and to my knowledge the only thing she got from an outside source was lamp oil, yarn and fabric from a fella down the holler that she traded chicken eggs for. She didnt take ill until her children and grand children decided she was too old to be living in the sticks all by herself and put her in a nursing home, she was dead in less than a month.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

If you look at the actual published studies on the subject moderate *Non Inhaling* smoking of cigars has *NO* impact on the risk of heart disease, cancer or stroke (medium is upto 5 per day)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> Smoke on brothers, smoke on.


Amen! :smoke:


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

sligub said:


> If you look at the actual published studies on the subject moderate *Non Inhaling* smoking of cigars has *NO* impact on the risk of heart disease, cancer or stroke (medium is upto 5 per day)


Wait, so I can smoke up to five per day? Damn, I need to step it up a little :biggrin1:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

You know I actually spoke to both my doctor and my dentist prior to taking up cigar smoking (because that's the kind of nerd I am) and both of them stated that in their 20+ years of practice they had NEVER seen a case of cancer (any type) where the sufferer was a cigar smoker. In fact, my doctor is a cigar smoker himself. They both agreed that in moderation there is very little risk.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

What I find even more curious is why the OP wouldn't question the appropriateness of posting this query. What I mean is, this is a cigar hobbyist forum. By participating, it's a foregone conclusion that 100% of the participants have made the choice AND contemplated the commensurate risks PRIOR to joining.

To be clear, I mean no disrespect to the OP, but it seems to me a little like going to a skiing forum and asking how many people on it ski...

Tempted to close this up, but as it technically breaks no rules, I'll let it ride, for now.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

sligub said:


> If you look at the actual published studies on the subject moderate *Non Inhaling* smoking of cigars has *NO* impact on the risk of heart disease, cancer or stroke (medium is upto 5 per day)





CheapHumidors said:


> You know I actually spoke to both my doctor and my dentist prior to taking up cigar smoking (because that's the kind of nerd I am) and both of them stated that in their 20+ years of practice they had NEVER seen a case of cancer (any type) where the sufferer was a cigar smoker. In fact, my doctor is a cigar smoker himself. They both agreed that in moderation there is very little risk.


Yep. My doctor told me that smoking 3 or 4 cigars per *day* was perfectly fine. My dentist said that smoking more than 5 or so a day does slightly increase the risk of oral cancers, but nothing like cigarettes and chewing tobacco. And he stressed "slightly".

And since I'm not lucky enough to have the time to even do that much everyday, I say... smoke on. :smoke:

We all have to die anyway. Might as well die having lived.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I cannot believe there is anyone smoking, chewing or otherwise using any type of tobacco product who doesn't realize there's some additional health risk. With cigars, it's particularly difficult to get legitimate information because studies, reports, etc., almost always lump machine-made and handmade cigars together and do not solely examine the impact of smoking handmade, premium cigars and not inhaling. But examining the available data, I think almost any objective person would agree that smoking a premium, handmade cigar or two a day and not inhaling is unlikely to have much of an impact on the smoker's health.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Hold on there. I asked people the question because I want to know the opinions of others. I did not state my opinion yet because I do not want to bias the results one way or another. I know everyone here smokes -- it's not what I asked.

Anyway, since you asked:
I always find it funny how people who do not perform an action make rules for those who do the action. "I don't travel by plane, but I'll tell you what you must do to be safe", or "I don't smoke, but I'll tell you when and where you can". You get the point. These restrictive thoughts, just like opposition to gay marriage, are motivated , I would say, by the same part of the brain responsible for religion. "If I don't do this, you shouldn't do this". Smoking opponents seem unshakeable in their belief, and state that they are doing it for the greater good. Reminds anyone of the Crusaders?

Anyway, one weapon I often see used is, well, religion-like assertions. Cigar smoking is a fad? What is a fad anyway? It seems to me that whoever made that video and posters had no idea what they were talking about. Smoking is an adult pleasure. I have yet to see a cigar smoker doing it as a "fad", and not because they absolutely enjoy it.

Another weapon is reliance on human ignorance. How many of you understand, in mathematical language, terms like "variance", "deviation", "true randomness", and "statistical significance" ? If you don't you are very likely to be fooled by what some call "bad science". It's not science at all. It's simply statistical analysis. And when you don't understand it mathematically, it can easily lie to you.
Let's look at an example: "Cigar smokers are twice as likely to develop cancer". Twice as likely as compared to whom? Nonsmokers? Neversmokers? Cigarrete smokers? We already lack the information to make that statement meaningful. Am I trying to say that you risk developing cancer by smoking cigars, but I am risk-free by not smoking? In that case, twice more likely than zero is still zero.

But the biggest problem I have with that statement is its mathematical meaning. The variance of cancer risk among nonsmokers is huge, and I would say much greater that "twice as likely". When you have established a correlation smaller or equal than the variance, congratulations! Your result is "statistically insignificant". It means that whatever correlation one may have found is most likely attributable to randomness.

Now what if you have established statistical significance? Say group A is n times more likely than group B. You established correlation, but not causation. Being part of group A does not "cause" you anything. This is a limitation of statistics. Statistics can never show causation, only correlation. The only way to show causation is through a thorough and methodical scientific exploration.
@Herf N Turf, just because your opinion might not agree with mine, does not give anyone the right to silence me. I understand you might have been worried I was trying to troll. Rest assured I wasn't.

Do I think puffing is worth dying for? ABSOLUTELY YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> The video asked an interesting question: "Is this fad [cigar smoking] worth dying for?".


In all honesty, I don't find it to be an interesting question at all. It's worded in such a way as for me to believe it was posed by a biased party. Generally, loaded inquiries aren't worth the time it takes to entertain them. I'd rather ponder one of the million Youtube videos where someone's cat gets into something they shouldn't have.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'd rather ponder one of the million Youtube videos where someone's cat gets into something they shouldn't have.


You sir, have just put a smile on my face.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, it did indeed smack loudly of trolling. Add to it your lack of tenure and, well, based on your follow up post, you noticed the concern as well. Thanks for clearing that up.
It's funny, but reading that post, I had visions of my undergrad statistics instructor. He said the exact same things you stated, verbatim. I hadn't noticed anyone implying correlation means causality, but hey, you were on a roll, lol.
My opinion as stated had nothing to do with the validity of the data, which as you pointed out, is fundamentally flawed. Rather, my thoughts turn simply to whether, or not, the subject matter is appropriate for the present audience. Of course, it's a matter of perception.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Life is the most common cause of death.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The poll at the top of the page "Is cigar puffing worth dying for?" is not a fair question but it certainly has plenty of shock value. 

'Is driving a car worth dying for?' Same kind of silly question. I'm not going to stop driving either or flying an airplane or....


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Rather, my thoughts turn simply to whether, or not, the subject matter is appropriate for the present audience.


Considering how this subject matter is used to try and destroy personal freedom, I unfortunately find it very appropriate. I have, in the past year, tried to understand this great divide between puffers and purists, and tried to understand how to keep everyone happy. It was this personal quest that eventually brought me to cigars.
Such campaigns of deceipt and FUD do bother me a great deal. "Hey, I see smoking as a fad, and while I can't show you that it is bad for you although I wish I could, I still prefer you stop, and I think you would live a longer and happier life if you did." What happened to honesty?

I wish honesty could take over.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I recently read a health article claiming cigar smoking was just as bad (if not worse) than cigarette smoking. It was ridiculously stupid. Sure, you can die from smoking. But, you can also die from...

1. Drinking too much alcohol.
2. Eating a lot of red meat.
3. Eating a lot of fat.
4. Eating a lot of salt.

People need to realize the key to life is moderation. You can eat crap food 1-2 times a week, just not 4-5 times a week. You get the point. And the whole smoking cigars is just as bad as cigarettes is BS because cigarettes is _laced with chemicals and the tobacco is total byproduct and crap_. The issue is the writers of these bias articles don't know or want to acknowledge this.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I personally plan on following the George Burns longevity plan.

Cigars make you live longer and make you a hell of a lot funnier...


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> I always find it funny how people who do not perform an action make rules for those who do the action. "I don't travel by plane, but I'll tell you what you must do to be safe", or "I don't smoke, but I'll tell you when and where you can". You get the point. These restrictive thoughts, just like opposition to gay marriage, are motivated , I would say, *by the same part of the brain responsible for religion. * If I don't do this, you shouldn't do this". Smoking opponents seem unshakeable in their belief, and state that they are doing it for the greater good. Reminds anyone of the Crusaders
> 
> @Herf N Turf, just because your opinion might not agree with mine, does not give anyone the right to silence me.


Im pretty sure this post has nothing to do with cigars and the good of the order and might belong under politics and religious editorials imho fwiw


----------



## haemony (Aug 27, 2013)

I like Bertrand Russel's answer to this question. An interviewer asked him if he was afraid his smoking habit would shorten his life and he said "They used to tell me it would when I first took it up some 70 years ago but it doesn't seem to have any great effect so far."

Look up "Bertrand Russell on Smoking" on youtube. Smokers will enjoy this short interview clip.

Didn't answer the poll because it's a loaded (and obviously silly) question. It implied that cigars will kill you. I'm more concerned about the addiction to cell phones and the trend of become text zombie.


----------



## ebbo (Mar 13, 2013)

The one sure thing in this world is that no one gets out alive. As for me I'm going to enjoy it. Silly question really.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

People may have noticed I have not been on here as much this year. Been a bad year. In addition to other things, My mother died. She never smoked a day in her life. Then two months later my brother died. He was in the peak of health, in fact was a weight lifter and was involved in personal protection services. He died suddenly. Also a non smoker. 

It was nice sitting with my father yesterday. He is in his 80's and was smoking cigarettes, as he has been, for 70 years.

Absolutely nothing on this planet makes me laugh harder, then having somebody tell me what's good for me and my health. 
:doh:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Some great responses so far. I'm not concerned in the least about my cigar smoking, or pipe smoking, or snuffing shortening my life expectancy, at least I'll die happy. :biggrin:


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not worried about my cigar smoking cutting short my life, I have other vices that I'm sure are going to get me first. It irked me that the Doctor and my Aunts made my Grandfather quit smoking cigars at the age of 83. He passed away at 85, so really what was the point? It didn't gain him anything and took away one of the things he really enjoyed in life.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> LOL, then you die from lead poisoning!


Dear God, you are right! :shocked::behindsofa:

As a side note, I wish there was a smiley that had an Aluminum Foil hat on... Just saying...


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> Dear God, you are right! :shocked::behindsofa:
> 
> As a side note, I wish there was a smiley that had an Aluminum Foil hat on... Just saying...


You mean like this one? :tinfoil3:


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

sure is, since its taking years off the part of life i don't want to live anyway


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

If a dr. Told me that I had to either stop smoking or die prematurely, I would stop. To me, family and freedom are the only things worth dying for.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

mrnuke said:


> The video asked an interesting question: "Is this *fad* [cigar smoking] worth dying for?".


Fad? Hah!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Since the risk of disease is negligible at the level of smoking that I do, I have to assume that the only way cigar smoking will kill me is if cigars are outlawed and I defend to the death my right to buy, own, store, light and smoke them.

They can take my cigar when they pry it from my lifeless, blistered, burned fingers ... :biggrin:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Studies prove that by being alive, you have a 100% chance of dying...It's my life and I do what I want...Some people jump out of perfectly functioning planes, some people go over Niagara Falls in a barrel, some of do dangerous drugs in search of conscious altering experiences...There are no guarantees, and any one of us can be taken out of this world at any moment by something. We, as adults, can assess the risk in any activity we freely choose to partake in and act accordingly.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i'm still not entirly sure if this is a crappy troll thread or what the deal is


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

one of my favorite movies of all time, definitely fitting....


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

[OT] Loki said:


> i'm still not entirly sure if this is a crappy troll thread or what the deal is


----------



## raider (Aug 11, 2013)

After reading all of these posts I have to ask. Should I start smoking broccoli instead?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Everything causes cancer... So smoke a cigar and enjoy the ride!


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

@Milhouse: At 0:44 I start cracking up every time!


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys, guys, please disregard this thread, it was posted by my wife to make you feel as guilty as she makes me feel about smoking cigars. LMAO


----------



## ebbo (Mar 13, 2013)

The invisible man said:


> Guys, guys, please disregard this thread, it was posted by my wife to make you feel as guilty as she makes me feel about smoking cigars. LMAO


That's Funny


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

Its all moderation... i eat, drink and smoke and enjoy every minute of it..... in moderation.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I hate polls and stupid questions. I'm at puff to enhance my joy of cigars, not ponder life's crap. I have other forums and platforms to do that.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Pj201 said:


> I hate polls and stupid questions. I'm at puff to enhance my joy of cigars, not ponder life's crap. I have other forums and platforms to do that.


Do you never ponder the big questions? Puff may just make you think on occasion & "think" a little. Is that not why we engage in an online community?


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

hmmm. lets see, puff a cigar or eat a Mcdonalds Rot burger. Maybe I will have both and I can die twice as fast


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

CheapHumidors said:


> You know I actually spoke to both my doctor and my dentist prior to taking up cigar smoking (because that's the kind of nerd I am) and both of them stated that in their 20+ years of practice they had NEVER seen a case of cancer (any type) where the sufferer was a cigar smoker. In fact, my doctor is a cigar smoker himself. They both agreed that in moderation there is very little risk.


*Well, Bless you Ms. Kayla for that info! :yo:


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Do you never ponder the big questions? Puff may just make you think on occasion & "think" a little. Is that not why we engage in an online community?


Excellent remark. I realize some people can get the wrong impression from the initial post, but you hit the issue dead on. I wanted to get BOTLs to think and share their opinions. I only wish they would at least skim through the discussion, and see my post explaining why this is not a troll/propaganda question.

I know cigars is a very personal subject to people around this forum. It is to me, and I was offended to see it portrayed as a child's rebellious action. If we can attack adult pleasures for the sake of convenience, what do we attack next? Urbanization? Mowing your lawn because "it creates noise"? Handicapped people for "slowing the society down"? Poor minorities for being "more susceptible to crime"? Or anything we just "aren't sure we like"?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

The invisible man said:


> Guys, guys, please disregard this thread, it was posted by my wife to make you feel as guilty as she makes me feel about smoking cigars. LMAO


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

FireRunner said:


> I recently read a health article claiming cigar smoking was just as bad (if not worse) than cigarette smoking. It was ridiculously stupid. Sure, you can die from smoking. But, you can also die from...
> 
> 1. Drinking too much alcohol.
> 2. Eating a lot of red meat.
> ...


*Lewis Black (my favorite comedian) told about an article he read about New York's having the oldest living man in that region - 114 years young! Living on his own, getting around on his own power, doing just fine. He was asked what his daily diet was. And this is what he dined on: bread fried in fatback; and 3 gallons of Thunderbird wine a week. When asked why he didn't fry his bread in bacon he said because, "Bacon was too lean!" Lewis continued, "Now what if he'd gone to a doctor? The doctor would've said, 'What are you, CRAZY!? You can't eat that shit anymore. You need to start on a diet of fruit and vegetables.' And he would've done it - and he would've been DEAD IN A WEEK!!! 'Cuz they don't know. What's good for YOU will kill the person sitting next to you."

And let's not forget what the late, great comedian Redd Foxx once observed: "People don't eat bread, no pork ribs, no biscuits, no gravy with onions in it...because they wanna live. You're gonna feel like a damn fool laying in the hospital dyin' from NUTHIN'!"


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

[OT] Loki said:


>


For asking a question? It's scary to see that some of us act just like the proponents of xyz bans. "I don't like X, so let's ban it".


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

mrnuke said:


> For asking a question? It's scary to see that some of us act just like the proponents of xyz bans. "I don't like X, so let's ban it".


sarcasm, learn it, live it, love it


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

The number one killer is stress.

Stupid poll questions cause stress (and cigars relieve stress btw).

Hey pollster, how many people did you kill today?


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Well this is quite the grim thread...lol.

There was a quote I've seen floating around internet ocean that said "Find something you love....and let it kill you..." Kind of extreme, but there's truth to it. We're all going to die someday, may as well enjoy your life doing the things you love.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

My Motto: _ *If there is something worth doing, over do it. Moderation is for losers...*_


----------



## chrisklepp (Aug 26, 2013)

If I love smoking cigars (which I do) then it is definitely worth dying for!


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Cigars give me an opportunity for stress relief. In my opinion, stress is taking more off my life span than a few cigars a week. So my cigars and scotch are standing in for medication (which seems to kill people also). So I guess unless I want to live off the land, live outside a city, grow my own chemical free food, filter my water ... blah blah blah. I love cigars and whisky and will continue both. Period.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Do you never ponder the big questions? Puff may just make you think on occasion & "think" a little. Is that not why we engage in an online community?


I'm 54 years old, educated, father of 3, and business owner. Yes I have pondered quite a few of life's big questions. But all I said was I hate stupid questions and all polls, and IMO this is both. Death and thinking of death is usually a very personal thing. IMO not what I'm looking for at puff. Thank you for allowing me to voice my opinion, but don't question the depth of my thoughts please.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pj201 said:


> I'm 54 years old, educated, father of 3, and business owner. Yes I have pondered quite a few of life's big questions. But all I said was I hate stupid questions and all polls, and IMO this is both. Death and thinking of death is usually a very personal thing. IMO not what I'm looking for at puff. Thank you for allowing me to voice my opinion, but don't question the depth of my thoughts please.


Plenty of forums out there that specialize in banter and bullshit bro. Check them out. I think Warren was just pointing out that we sometimes delve into a little more than the aforementioned.

And remember, no one is obligated to post in every thread. Especially if they don't like the topic.


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

Second harned...stress kills. I watch my cares curl away with the smoke from my latest, lovingly snipped roll of tobacco goodness.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Pj201 said:


> I'm 54 years old, educated, father of 3, and business owner. Yes I have pondered quite a few of life's big questions. But all I said was I hate stupid questions and all polls, and IMO this is both. Death and thinking of death is usually a very personal thing. IMO not what I'm looking for at puff. Thank you for allowing me to voice my opinion, but don't question the depth of my thoughts please.


did someone force you to click this thread?


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I apologize to anyone I offended. In my defense all I said was I didn't like polls or stupid questions. This is a poll, and asking a bunch of cigar smokers if they would die for a cigar is well sorta stupid. We are all intelligent people who know full well what harm cigars may or may not cause. And I believe we all made that decision each time we light up. But I am starting to feel attacked here for expressing my opinion and the answering warrens question. I never attacked anyone,or suggested they go elsewhere.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Pj201 said:


> I'm 54 years old, educated, father of 3, and business owner. Yes I have pondered quite a few of life's big questions. But all I said was I hate stupid questions and all polls, and IMO this is both. Death and thinking of death is usually a very personal thing. IMO not what I'm looking for at puff. Thank you for allowing me to voice my opinion, but don't question the depth of my thoughts please.


And to that end you have the choice to contribute to this forum or post criticism of those that do. I see in your stats that you have not started one discussion here since joining and that is just fine but it gives you little wiggle room to criticise others that have taken the leap & started a conversation. Your call mate, thinking or not you are the only one that can make that choice.

Offended? Not in the slightest. Trying to set the tone that we live by here? Absolutely. :biggrin:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

_LURK_ said:


> Well this is quite the grim thread...lol.
> 
> There was a quote I've seen floating around internet ocean that said "Find something you love....and let it kill you..." Kind of extreme, but there's truth to it. We're all going to die someday, may as well enjoy your life doing the things you love.


Hmm :hmm: Well, speaking of letting what you love kill you...my mom always loved those old W.C. Fields movies of yesteryear. She told me about one of those films where there was this sick old man who was confined to his hospital bed. His doctor's orders to him: no booze, no cigars, no sudden movement, etc. Whenever the doc and the nurses left him - his buddies would all sneak into his hospital room with booze, with cigars, with the victrola (that's a record player of vinyl 33 & 1/3rd RPM and/or 45rpm singles for you youngsters going, "Huh?"). He would be standing up in his hospital bed jumping up and down, drinking, dancing, enjoying the cigars, etc. And everytime the nurses and doctors would be coming; they'd pack everything up, disappear out the windows, hide, take everything with them, etc. And the old man would be admonished, criticized, lectured by the hospital officials that he better quit doing all that - while they made him lie there in his bed, glum, pouting, etc. Then the nurses and staff would leave - and all his buddies would re-appear in the room with the liquor, the booze, the victrola, the cigars, everybody up and dancing; he'd be happy as a lark. Don't you know, my mom said, "He got well." Because all his friends and buddies disobeyed the doctor's orders, and gave that old man a happy heart. Of course, this is a movie...and NOT reality...no?


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Milhouse said:


> one of my favorite movies of all time, definitely fitting....


Nice! I just saw the video right now. (Flash Player is not compatible with my OS, so i had to borrow someone's laptop).


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

Love the clip Milhouse! I can't count the times I've linked it myself.

These questions are pointless rhetoric, maybe intent to see a smoker's perspective? 
I try to maintain balance and moderation. I always hear those say well I didn't want the decrepit tail end of life anyway.
My rebuttal is, I bet you would like to extend the tail end of your youth before you became decrepit though.
In all fairness,
I've known more non smokers to die of cancer than smokers.
50% of the population will get cancer regardless.

If I could see into the future and see that cigars would kill me, then I would cut back until my visions evaporated. 
If I could see into the future and see that skydiving would kill me, I wouldn't jump.

Luckily, I can't see into the future, so might as well embrace a little anarchy. It's a part of living life.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

I am not sure about cigar puffing alone, but cigars, pipes, snuff and swedish snus absolutely, in other words, tobacco use is worth dying younger, yes.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Marlow said:


> I am not sure about cigar puffing alone, but cigars, pipes, snuff and swedish snus absolutely, in other words, tobacco use is worth dying younger, yes.


A man with conviction- I like it. Let's not dance around the fact that tobacco is not a health food. While we can debate statistics until the cows come home, I don't know many people that truly believe tobacco use (in any form) will extend one's life. The real question seems to be whether or not you consider a careful measured existence focused primarily upon longevity to be actually "living". I for one do not believe my pipes and cigars will kill me nearly as fast as the propagandist would have me believe, but I also expect they will to some measure shorten my earthly life, but the exchange is one worthy of making.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> A man with conviction- I like it. Let's not dance around the fact that tobacco is not a health food. While we can debate statistics until the cows come home, I don't know many people that truly believe tobacco use (in any form) will extend one's life. The real question seems to be whether or not you consider a careful measured existence focused primarily upon longevity to be actually "living". I for one do not believe my pipes and cigars will kill me nearly as fast as the propagandist would have me believe, but I also expect they will to some measure shorten my earthly life, but the exchange is one worthy of making.


That is more or less my philosophy, I do not believe the propaganda of how much my life will be shortened, because I do believe ín one way the level of stress will go down, but I am under no delusion that my tobacco use will extend my life. However, I am absolutely certain that the pleasure I gain is worth the possible shortening of my life. And I am ABSOLUTELY sure that it should not be something that the government should get it's paws into.

And for me the discussion of smoking ban is just silly, let the market decide.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

For me, cigars and pipe smoking (and for me, swedish snus and snuff) is one of those things that a person might or might not put an importance on in his life, to me it is absolutely a huge part of the enjoyement of my life, however, it will be difference from person to person.


----------



## pkny1 (Aug 26, 2013)

If it was worded "are cigars worth it?" I'd say yeah. But dying for? Well, since no one's really dying for them.. unless you mean by jumping in front of a bus to pick up the 15 boxes of CC's you dropped in the street... then there's no answer from me! 



Damselnotindistress said:


> *Lewis Black (my favorite comedian) told about an article he read about New York's having the oldest living man in that region - 114 years young! Living on his own, getting around on his own power, doing just fine. He was asked what his daily diet was. And this is what he dined on: bread fried in fatback; and 3 gallons of Thunderbird wine a week. When asked why he didn't fry his bread in bacon he said because, "Bacon was too lean!" Lewis continued, "Now what if he'd gone to a doctor? The doctor would've said, 'What are you, CRAZY!? You can't eat that shit anymore. You need to start on a diet of fruit and vegetables.' And he would've done it - and he would've been DEAD IN A WEEK!!! 'Cuz they don't know. What's good for YOU will kill the person sitting next to you."
> 
> And let's not forget what the late, great comedian Redd Foxx once observed: "People don't eat bread, no pork ribs, no biscuits, no gravy with onions in it...because they wanna live. You're gonna feel like a damn fool laying in the hospital dyin' from NUTHIN'!"


IS MILK GOOD OR BAD?

on a side note.. have you checked out Bill Burr? I'm a big Lewis Black fan also.. Carlin, Williams.. but a friend turned me onto Bill Burr and he's awesome.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is my take. I didn't read all the replies so this may be someone elses view too. Is cigar smoking worth dying for? Good question that depends is it because I am willing to die to protect my freedom to choose to smoke a cigar or because the cigar it self is going to kill me. Well my cigars do pass through customs so I assume they are not terrorist cigars waiting for the right moment to spring there trap and kill me. Other wise my real opinion is everything in moderation I mean water can kill me too I could drown but I will die without it so should we ban water. So in closing cigar smoking like allot of other things probably could kill me but without it I would probably die of madness much sooner.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Of course smoking is worth dying for, as is eating, breathing, fishing, learning, loving, laughing, and anything else we enjoy. To each their own, and may your net marginal utility always be positive in your ventures.


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

Is eating that processed food worth dieing for. Is driving your car worth dieing for. Is rock climbing worth dieing for. Is arguing for what you believe in worth dieing for. Is Leaving the house worth dieing for. Is running a marathon worth dieing for? You ask us if what we enjoy is worth dieing for. How about you look at what you enjoy and how it kills you.


----------



## Nuvolari (May 4, 2013)

As an old-school 911 fan that "fad" comment reminds me of Jerry Seinfeld's comment something along the lines of "this whole business of 'water pumps' is just a fad!"

This vice was enjoyed by Samuel Clemens and Winston Churchill... Sadly, they died - but I would bet they'd agree that if the endeavor brings joy, relaxation, or contemplation - then it is probably a worthwhile activity


----------

